# Kagan



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you been listening to the news? Have you noticed the media saying she may be to conservative for some people. Ya, right and I have some swamp land for sale. There is not a conservative thought in this woman's mind, the media and politicians complain about her conservative leanings in the hopes there are people stupid enough to believe it.



> The First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution:
> 
> " Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.





> And the President's Supreme Court nominee Elena Kagan on Freedom of Speech:
> 
> "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> >>>
> "The Court rejected Kagan's reasoning, but had the justices accepted her assertion, it would have effectively repealed the First Amendment's protection of speech and replaced it by granting government the authority to decide what speech should be permitted."


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

she sure is a beautiful man. looks like a cross between napolitano and rosie. my guess is another liberal carpet licker :eyeroll: :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Obamie shur can pickum, purty and smart and plays ball too! :rollin: oke: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what is sad..... Isn't the Supreme Court supposed to look at things open minded and make a ruling on what is just and correct? But all you hear about from both sides is.... We need someone who will side with us. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Check this out:


> Kagan Said She Was `Not Sympathetic' Toward Gun-Rights Claim
> By Greg Stohr and Kristin Jensen - May 13, 2010
> Email Share
> Business ExchangeTwitterDeliciousDiggFacebookLinkedInNewsvinePropellerYahoo! BuzzPrint Elena Kagan, U.S. solicitor general, smiles during a meeting in Washington, on Wednesday. Photographer: Joshua Roberts/Bloomberg
> ...


http://preview.bloomberg.com/news/2010- ... -memo.html


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Equally as bad,if not worse,is her view of our military.
At least NEWT has the balls to speak up.
http://www.breitbart.tv/unbecoming-an-a ... t-harvard/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I find it funny that the liberals are fighting over this nominee. So who knows if she will get in or not.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Who was Bush's nominee that withdrew because she had no court experience.
How do you spell hypocracy??? uke:


----------

